# Pouring Bought Beer Into Kegs



## matt white (30/3/12)

All, (and sundry)

Could you theoretically, carefully, pour 2 cases of (insert favourite beer name here) into your corny keg and serve for the next few weeks/days/hours?

No no no, not to claim it as your own craftbrew...but just to enjoy it "on tap".

Haven't been assed to do a search on this topic so upfront apologies if its already been discussed.

Just thinking out loud.

Gil.


----------



## Kranky (30/3/12)

I've done it with Torpedo Ale and dry hopped it to freshen it up. It worked really well.


----------



## matt white (30/3/12)

Even dry hopped... nice!


----------



## Kranky (30/3/12)

There's an element of risk in doing it obviously but it's a good way to perk up a blandish tasting beer.


----------



## DUANNE (30/3/12)

i did it for some boags i got given for free and kept it on for the mega swill drinking heathens that visit. i got no complaints so it mustve worked all right!


----------



## A3k (30/3/12)

If it were me, I'd purge the keg with co2 first to lower oxidation when it splashes. Guess the first few beers would create a layer anyway, but would still do it.

I'd probably keep the beer and serve as into a glass unless I was going to do something to it, like kranky does.


----------



## ShredMaster (30/3/12)

My brother has done the same with a case of Coopers to salvage the yeast from the bottles, I haven't tried it but apparently he carefully poured all the stubbies into the keg down the side, re-carbed it enough for what he wanted, salvaged all the yeast in the bottles and recultured it and THEN drank all the beer in the keg. Mind you, my bro is a perfectionist and has a very technical mind so he probably calculated the angle of the keg in relation to the angle of the bottle to get the pour accurate down to the exact ml per second etc and so forth. But it worked for him.

He lives about 2000k's away so I didnt get to either witness the process nor taste the results. But he would have swept it under the carpet and not told anyone if it didn't work for him.

Cheers,
Shred.


----------



## Brewman_ (30/3/12)

I am not too sure how pouring stubbies into a keg would go? Likely cause some oxidation I would think? Would not taste good.

I have discussed with other brewers the idea of buying a keg, (50L), of a good beer, and then those that threw in decant carefully under CO2 Blanket into say 9.5L cornies and each taking a small keg home. Done right there would be minimal or no exposure to air / O2. I think this is a real possibility and may have been done by some clubs on AHB before?

Fear_n_loath


----------



## CONNOR BREWARE (30/3/12)

yeh but OP did say drank within hours so oxidation would be too bad if noticeable would it?


----------



## ShredMaster (30/3/12)

Duke of Paddy said:


> yeh but OP did say drank within hours so oxidation would be too bad if noticeable would it?



...depends how many you get through and how fast compared to how long it takes to get through the rest taking into consideration the glasses poured and previous consumption level....


----------



## fawnroux (30/3/12)

Anyone know how Biero used to do it? Not that they were kegs, but they were ugly arse tubes, so I'm guessing same rules apply.


----------



## CONNOR BREWARE (30/3/12)

ShredMaster said:


> ...depends how many you get through and how fast compared to how long it takes to get through the rest taking into consideration the glasses poured and previous consumption level....



My God how poor is my grammar in that last post!


----------



## brendo (30/3/12)

thefawnroux said:


> Anyone know how Biero used to do it? Not that they were kegs, but they were ugly arse tubes, so I'm guessing same rules apply.



Their beer vaults worked like a counter pressure bottle filler - so transfer was done under pressure - no oxidation or foaming.


----------



## bum (30/3/12)

brendo said:


> Their beer vaults worked like a counter pressure bottle filler - so transfer was done under pressure - no oxidation or foaming.


How did they go for light-strike?

h34r:


----------



## brendo (30/3/12)

bum said:


> How did they go for light-strike?
> 
> h34r:



That I can't comment on - nor did I ever have a beer out of the vault.


----------



## fawnroux (30/3/12)

brendo said:


> Their beer vaults worked like a counter pressure bottle filler - so transfer was done under pressure - no oxidation or foaming.



Cheers!


----------



## fawnroux (30/3/12)

Duke of Paddy said:


> My God how poor is my grammar in that last post!



It's not even late over there yet!!

No excuses


----------



## Brewman_ (30/3/12)

Hey drinking beer is great out of kegs, but if you have to pour out of a bottle, then just drink it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I doubt oxidation would take any effect, back on the OP.


----------



## troopa (31/3/12)

This might of been mentioned previously and really going too far in my opinion for bottled beer
But what about reversing a counter pressure filler to siphon the beer out of the bottle back into the keg?

ie. put positive pressure into the bottle and then let it drain into the keg?


----------



## stux (31/3/12)

I've poured Happy Goblin 5L flagons into a keg before. Worked well. 

And as a bonus I end up win 5L glass flagons


----------



## Jazzafish (31/3/12)

Ive done this once... just chill and purge the keg first. Then pour in using a technique that avoids splashes and reduces foam as much as possible. You will need to boost the carbonation regardless. If done careful the beer turns out fine for a week or so. I haven't tried to push the boundaries of shelf life, so cannot comment here.

FYI: I was given a couple of sample cases and found the beers to be nice but a little bland. So i blended them into a keg and added some hops in a SS hop ball. Worked well in this situation. But I wouldn't go out buying cases just to fill a corny.


----------



## DanteHicks (31/3/12)

I did this last week with a bottled batch of beer I made last year. 1 in 3 or so did not carb, so I poured them into a keg and it seems to be fine. Try to get the beer and the keg cold to avoid foam as much as possible and just go slowly. Purge the keg before you pour too.


----------

